# Hot Meteorologists



## Mildcat (Jun 12, 2009)

Watching Dylan Dreyer right now with a tight t-shirt. She is so hot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2009)

I love the girl from Univision


----------



## billski (Jun 12, 2009)

Mish.

Need I say more???


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love the girl from Univision



:-o


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2009)

FINALLY a reason to open up the northeast weather forum!

here's one that i found from a station in hotlanta:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2009)

I am on a mission to find some more..this is like the PG rated version of the TGR Friday NSFW thread..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 12, 2009)

billski said:


> mish.
> 
> Need i say more???



*oh yeah!!!*


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love the girl from Univision



I love her now too


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you guys watch "Rescue Me" this week or something? All the fire fighters were talking about their favorite weather girl.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh I like this thread.......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> FINALLY a reason to open up the northeast weather forum!
> 
> here's one that i found from a station in hotlanta:



Did NOT realize they had such marvelous peaks in Atlanta !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    kinda like teh 'ski the biggies "  promos from teh late 60's and early seventies  LMAO


----------



## billski (Jun 12, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> FINALLY a reason to open up the northeast weather forum!
> 
> here's one that i found from a station in hotlanta:


 
I can _see_ why they hired her.  Bet the ratings went up 20 points.  Can I get that station on the web????


----------



## snoseek (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.9news.com/assetpool/images/070703033504_Kathy-Sabine.jpg


I wish I had a better shot but she is sort of a younger cougar.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 13, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> Did you guys watch "Rescue Me" this week or something? All the fire fighters were talking about their favorite weather girl.



Nah, I was just watching the news while drooling all over myself.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 13, 2009)

JC Monahan is smokin too but I couldn't find any good pics of her.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone remember Hillary Andrews on The Weather Channel?  Pretty hot, AND drunk while giving the forecast!  Not too many videos YouTube of her anymore.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 14, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Did NOT realize they had such marvelous peaks in Atlanta !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    kinda like teh 'ski the biggies "  promos from teh late 60's and early seventies  LMAO





i can't help but wonder if those are seeded bumps or not.  if they are seeded, i take back everything i ever said about sundown....


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 14, 2009)

the last one is hot and natural..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

One of the true gems on my cable system lately was when they added The Weather Channel IN HD


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> One of the true gems on my cable system lately was when they added The Weather Channel IN HD





nice!  :grin:  HD is good for our purposes in this thread.  i also wouldn't mind some of these meteoroligists in 3D, either.  you know, for the science.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2009)

Dylan Dreyer from 7 News

Although she's probably more cute than hot:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Watching Dylan Dreyer right now with a tight t-shirt. She is so hot.



Doh, I should have read from the start! LOL


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Watching Dylan Dreyer right now with a tight t-shirt. She is so hot.



I wonder what was running through that kid's mind as he was walking towards her.....

:?:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 18, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> I wonder what was running through that kid's mind as he was walking towards her.....
> 
> :?:



Hormones! :lol:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 18, 2009)

With this chitty weather there's no such thing as a hot weather girl right now. Whenever I see Dylan Dreyer or Cindy Fitzgibbon I just want to throw a brick through my tv. I need a stretch of a week of sunshine so I can again appreciate the beauty of watching the news.


----------



## KingM (Jul 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love the girl from Univision



Ay, mis pantalones me quedan apretados.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is my nomination...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

Bostonian said:


> Here is my nomination...



giggidy giggidy goo..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>



giggity


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 17, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>



Holy, wow, and W.O.W., and why did my girlfriend go home!


----------



## billski (Jul 21, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>


so which forecast were you most interested in?
Minneapolis?
Los Angeles?
Houston?


----------



## billski (Jul 21, 2009)

Do any of these meterologists hit the slopes?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 21, 2009)

billski said:


> so which forecast were you most interested in?
> Minneapolis?
> Los Angeles?
> Houston?




:smile:

the inter-mountain west....or, as it shows on the screen, "Lost Angles.....City"


----------

